# My chocolate cake craving and the consequences :(



## crbngrl (Aug 28, 2010)

Just when I thought I got a break from IBS for two weeks, I was wrong. Started to have chocolate cake cravings and got a fudge icing cake last Friday. By Monday I started to get stomach discomfort and unrelenting nausea ever day til now. I was also eating normal for those good days, indulging in ice cream since I cannot eat it when I have flare ups. However, I did not get any D this episode, just stomach ache/nausea. Is chocolate cake a no no??? When the nausea hits me I am on the sofa cannot do a thing. Nothing I try like librax, Dramamine helps for long. The only thing I feel better with is when I take my Effexor 75 mg at night and mostly alprazolam .25 mg at night. The alprazolam gives me almost nausea relief, but I do not want to exceed this dose that I am on.Any advice would be appreciated for the nausea...it cripples my day!!! Also should I completely stay away from chocolate, ice cream etc even on good days? I have become so afraid of eating







. Any thoughts why the alprazolam and anti depressants helps? I do yoga for ibs, tai chi and relaxation on a daily basis which calms me down a bit.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I imagine it was the richness or fat content of the Fudge icing.. not necessarily nthe cake. Try eating lower fat and spread any indulgences out... Like just have the cake and then skip the ice cream in the following days maybe??? Just spread out the treats (heavier fatty foods)more.If you think you are indulging too much.. take a 1/2 or whole imodium tablet WITH an anti-gas product(simethicone) with that indulgence. Could prevent a flare up maybe.You can eat a healthy diet.. no reason to be afraid. Just make sure your veggies are well cooked.. lean proteins etc....things baked.. not fried..etcGo to a big box store (I can think of one that starts with W) or a drug store and get yourself some Ginger Tablets or capsules. They work great on nausea.


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

it might b the chocolate, but it also might b the flour the cake was made with............do u have a problem with gluten..??...........what u descried, sounds like what would happen to me with gluten............it would only get me when i was in a horrible flare, but it turned out to b gluten intolerance..........if ur digestion is not good, that kind of protein can b hard to digest.........OMG it made me miserable for about 36hrs afterwards.............cmt...........


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

lower fat, lower wheat, lower dairy, add accupuncture to your yoga and see if all that helpsMark


----------



## crbngrl (Aug 28, 2010)

overitnow said:


> lower fat, lower wheat, lower dairy, add accupuncture to your yoga and see if all that helpsMark


----------



## crbngrl (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. I don't have gluten symptoms. But I have noticed every time I eat any high fat food, I get problems for a while e.g. chinese food. This never happened so regular as of last year after I had a stomach flu. I got to watch that for sure. I ordered the ginger capsules. Seems like ibs worsens as you get older.







I don't usually indulge in fatty treats, only occasionally. Sometimes I don't get any symptoms. I am only 105 lbs plus I work out. But I will watch it for sure.


----------

